# Macro Photography/Artwork Thread



## Kanon (Nov 7, 2009)

I tried searching and didn't find a thread for macro photography, so i was wondering if it would be okay to start one? anyway, it would be nice to see the types of things that everyone here likes to photograph close up. actually, macro artwork in general is very much welcome in this thread! and any subject is welcome, no matter how random. ^-^


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

That is so cute!


----------



## Kanon (Nov 7, 2009)

snail said:


> That is so cute!


:happy: it was outside of our photography class on a "nature outing" a couple of years ago~


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, I just remembered this thread and wanted to share some macro images of something i just ate. I will give a hundred pieces of cafe gold to the first person who guesses what it is without commenting on how yucky it looks up close.


















...and here is how it looks when I mess with it in photoshop to make a Surreal Breakfast-esque, fun, abstract image out of it.










I'll give you some hints: It's not a tumor. It's not a weaving made from the tear ducts of INFPs.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

snail said:


> Okay, I just remembered this thread and wanted to share some macro images of something i just ate. I will give a hundred pieces of cafe gold to the first person who guesses what it is without commenting on how yucky it looks up close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it... some kind of Danish pastry? with a raspberry or strawberry filling ?

I've forgotten the name. I'm probably wrong though. Heh


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Nope, but that's an interesting guess. Now I wish I had a Danish pastry.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

I love macro!

Shot of my eye/Sunset reflecting in my eye

Flower bud/crystal drip


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

snail said:


> Nope, but that's an interesting guess. Now I wish I had a Danish pastry.


Yeah, me too! mmm. I heart Danish pasties!


----------



## livingalife (Jan 27, 2010)

yum... pomegranate? although yum to danish pastry, too!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, not a pomegranate, but those are yummy, too!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is another macro photo of the thing I ate today.


----------



## Kanon (Nov 7, 2009)

snail said:


> Here is another macro photo of the thing I ate today.



Is this a honeydew melon?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Bell pepper?


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Femme got it right.


----------



## livingalife (Jan 27, 2010)

well done!


----------

